# Ray Garrard, RO.



## Abbeywood. (Aug 7, 2009)

Can anyone offer information as to the whereabouts of the said Ray Garrard, an RO, almost certainly an 'ex' by now.
I sailed with him about fifty years ago on a delivery run and had some exciting adventures in his company.
He originated from Grays, in Essex, and when we crossed paths he was operating out of the Hong Kong Guild as a freelance.
I understand that he later married either a Filipino, or a Hong Kong Chinese girl, and settled down as a company RO with the Union Steamship Co of New Zealand.
Some years later, I met a local lad who had emigrated to NZ and was back in the UK on holiday, and who had met Ray, in Auckland, and was able to pass on his, (Ray's), regards, etc, However our go-between has since passed on and all contact has been lost.
Ray would now be in his late seventies and I wonder if there is anybody out in the wide world who also may have met up with him, assuming he is still in the land of the living.
A mention of my user name should be sufficient to enliven his memory as that was the ship we sailed in together. I would welcome a PM with any
info'


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

I sailed with Ray in mv "Chitral" about 10 years ago when he worked for P&O but haven't heard from him for some while - I'll ask some of my NZ contacts if they have news. A great shipmate!!

Duncan


----------



## alex page (Mar 15, 2006)

Ray worked for quite a while for the shipping Corp of NZ and then he moved onto Swires for a while .He was still with swires when I last saw Ray . He must have move on to P and O from there . His marriage had brken up and I think he had place near Tauranga . He had had a few problems with rheumatism but he was fine when I last saw him in Port Morsby
Alex


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ray retired from Swires at the company retirement age of 55 then went to P&O NZ. One contact has drawn a blank but I'm still chasing.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
You could check on line if he is in the Tauranga telephone directory.
Cheers.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Just put a photo of Ray in the gallery http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...o/243315/title/mv-chitral-christmas-1/cat/501
Cracking crowd, great ship, great run


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Very few Garrards in the NZ directory - don't know how their ex directory system works though only one with the initial R (Actually M R ) but might he be living with his daughter - can't remember her name but very attractive.


----------



## Abbeywood. (Aug 7, 2009)

*Ray Garrard*

Crikey, the genial bon homme of the Ships Nostalgia 'crowd' seems to have no bounds.
Many thanks to you all, for your welcome info'. 
I'll now make further efforts to contact Ray through the address supplied courtesy of 'Inglis'.

Once again thanks to all for your prompt replies.

Via con Dios


----------



## Abbeywood. (Aug 7, 2009)

Abbeywood. said:


> Crikey, the genial bon homme of the Ships Nostalgia 'crowd' seems to have no bounds.
> Many thanks to you all, for your welcome info'.
> I'll now make further efforts to contact Ray through the address supplied courtesy of 'Inglis'.
> 
> ...



Further to the above posting:-
Have written to the address provided by 'inglis @ shipsnostalgia'
and have received a return, explaining that the address is correct but the resident is a Mr Robert M. Garrard. The search goes on


----------



## Abbeywood. (Aug 7, 2009)

*Ray Garrard, RO, ret'd*

Success, he cried, 'I've found him', and I have made contact.
To all who have contributed to this thread, my heart-felt thanks, with a special mention to Duncan112. who came up with the goods, as they say.
As that time approaches, I extend my Best Wishes to you all for a Merry Xmas and a Prosperous New Year.

Pete'


----------

